# EOI with 60 points for software engineer



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

Friends,

I am intending to apply for '261313 - Software Engineer' job code and have got 60 points in all. 

Need some clarifications on the below:

1) As per the invitation rounds, the cut-off for this job code has always been 65 points. Does that mean, clients with 60 points would never ever get an invite to lodge visa? 

2) I had given PTE-A, wherein I could get just 10 skilled points. I am in a dilemma whether to retake the test or not. Should I plan to retake after I have submitted my EOI and collect 20 points for skilled migration, do I have an option to upgrade my overall points in EOI application ?

Looking forward to some advice from experts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Ptj1 said:


> Friends,
> 
> I am intending to apply for '261313 - Software Engineer' job code and have got 60 points in all.
> 
> ...


1) Nobody can tell as it depends on the volume of high ranking EOIs they receive. If this trend continues, then you are right to be worried about this situation.

2) Yes, so long as the EOI is not invited, there is an option to edit and update it with new scores.


----------



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

KeeDa said:


> 1) Nobody can tell as it depends on the volume of high ranking EOIs they receive. If this trend continues, then you are right to be worried about this situation.
> 
> 2) Yes, so long as the EOI is not invited, there is an option to edit and update it with new scores.


Thanks KeeDa


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

Can you provide the job duties and responsibilities for ANZCODE 261313


----------



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

ronitsango said:


> Can you provide the job duties and responsibilities for ANZCODE 261313



Well, 261313 refers to 'Software Engineer' and the duties are mentioned in the ANZSCO document. You may refer to that. It's pretty much broad and generic and you may well need to customize it to your actual work profile.


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

*ACS Assessment queries*



Ptj1 said:


> Well, 261313 refers to 'Software Engineer' and the duties are mentioned in the ANZSCO document. You may refer to that. It's pretty much broad and generic and you may well need to customize it to your actual work profile.


Hi Ptj1

Can you provide answers to the following queries:

1) Does ACS accept Detailed Marksheet which is not notarised?

2) I have worked in India and US (joined the same company in US). I need to know can I send a single experience letter for ACS and specify the company, location & timelines as per the ACS sample email. The reason is I was/ am on US payroll.
Example:
From To Company Location
Oct'07 Dec'10 Infosys Technologies India
Jan'11 Jan'12 Infosys Inc US
Jan'12 Feb'13 Infosys Technologies India
Feb'13 Nov'13 Infosys Inc US
Dec'13 Jun'14 Infosys Technologies India
Jun'14 Till Date Infosys Inc US

3) I am into automation testing for 11 years and will be planning to apply for 261313. Can you check if the following roles and responsibilities are fine:

•	Write and maintain code written in Java to create automation script for various software applications.
•	Drive, implement, and maintain strategy around the automated testing of applications, API’s, and frameworks as part of a continuous integration environment
•	Debug and narrow down the cause of the issues/defects found by traversing the application logs in Unix.
•	Write sql queries to create/maintain/delete the data required for the functioning of the software application during various testing phases and user demos.
•	Responsible for ensuring the proper functioning of the software application by installing/configuring required software’s.
•	Participate in project review meetings and reviews deliverables during various Stages of execution 
•	Responsible for overseeing the Quality procedures related to the project


----------



## Ptj1 (Dec 15, 2016)

ronitsango said:


> Hi Ptj1
> 
> Can you provide answers to the following queries:
> 
> ...


Hello Ronitsango,

1) As far as I know, your transcripts should be an official copy from the university that awarded your degree. And you need not get it notarized. Just take a photocopy of it with the words 'True Copy of Original' (or whatever relevant wordings as long as it conveys the meaning) and upload the same. This applies to all official documents. You need a notarized copy only for Statutory Declarations done by third party.

2) If you can get an employment reference from your company's HR in an official letter head, nothing beats that. If not, you need to find someone who has worked out for a good length of timeframe and get a SD. 

3) ANZSCO has a code for 'Software Tester', but I believe your role is much more that. So as long as you project your duties as something closely aligned to the ANZSCO document, you should be able to convince ACS. Try putting in more of 'develop' words rather than 'test' and it should be ok.


----------



## ronitsango (Mar 6, 2017)

*ACS Assessment*



Ajeet said:


> All the documents you submit with ACS need to be certified. Please see below:
> 
> Certified Documents All documentsmust be certified copies of originalsand uploaded into the online application form as PDF files. A document is a certified copy whenthe original document is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original document.The following information is required on each page of yourcertified copy: The words Certified True Copy of the OriginalThe signature of the certifying personThe name of the certifying personRegistration number or titleof the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)Certification details must be legibleon the copy and the certification should be datedCertification can be authorised within Australia by:a registered migration agent-a justice of the peace or a bail justice an Australian lawyer -a member of the police force -a public notary a sheriff or a deputy sheriff -a councillor of a municipality a senior officer of a council -a medical practitioner a dentist -a veterinary practitioner -a pharmacist a principal in the teaching service -a minister of religion authorised to celebrate marriages a member or former member of either House of the Parliament of the Commonwealth Documents Certified Outside Australiacanbe certified by an equivalent authoritywithin the country of origin. Legal professionals and embassy officials can provide information regarding certification ofdocuments outside Australia.Please Note: The ACS is unable to accept documents if the identity of the certifying officer is unclear or the contact details are illegible.
> 
> Have a very Bright Future!!


Hi Ajeet

I got my certificates certified today but the person from the Indian Ministry wrote verify to copy instead of Certified true copy. Will ACS accept it?


----------



## vivek_ntm (Feb 10, 2017)

ronitsango said:


> Hi Ptj1
> 
> 2) I have worked in India and US (joined the same company in US). I need to know can I send a single experience letter for ACS and specify the company, location & timelines as per the ACS sample email. The reason is I was/ am on US payroll.
> Example:
> ...


Yes, you can get experience letter in one document, but ensure it states the duration, Role/Designation, Location clearly. Also, the letter in this case may run into multiple pages, ensure each page is printed in your company letter head.


----------



## aimstraya (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi! Were you able to get a letter from the HR at Infosys! I am ex-Infoscion and wondering if they do as I need to get one too!



ronitsango said:


> Hi Ptj1
> 
> Can you provide answers to the following queries:
> 
> ...


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi Friends
Anyone who got Ref Letter from Infosys recently and can share the process please?

Thanks!



aimstraya said:


> Hi! Were you able to get a letter from the HR at Infosys! I am ex-Infoscion and wondering if they do as I need to get one too!


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

love_at_911 said:


> Hi Friends
> Anyone who got Ref Letter from Infosys recently and can share the process please?
> 
> Thanks!


No company will issue it any cost if you are currently associated with them. I myself work with Indian MNC and have tried it enough to obtain one and they didn't.

Go for statutory declaration with signature in stamp paper from your colleagues.

ensure that your colleague is senior to you.

Read the forum for suggestions


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

love_at_911 said:


> Hi Friends
> Anyone who got Ref Letter from Infosys recently and can share the process please?
> 
> Thanks!


you can generate the automated letter. not going into much detail as it is internal company confidential detail. figure it out yourself if you are currently working for infosys.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> No company will issue it any cost. I myself work with Indian MNC and have tried it enough to obtain one and they didn't.
> 
> Go for statutory declaration with signature in stamp paper from your colleagues.
> 
> ...


Don't mislead. Infosys is a very professional company and they give a very detailed reference letter. I being one of the beneficiary.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> Don't mislead. Infosys is a very professional company and they give a very detailed reference letter. I being one of the beneficiary.


Ahh I didn't know that. I take back my words then. Do they give reference letter with your detailed Roles and Responsibilities?


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks mjke1337.

I left Infy back in 2010, so seeking pointers whom to contact to get this Ref Letter.
If you are aware of any generic HR/Separation Team email address, that would certainly help.

Cheers




mjke1337 said:


> you can generate the automated letter. not going into much detail as it is internal company confidential detail. figure it out yourself if you are currently working for infosys.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Ahh I didn't know that. I take back my words then. Do they give reference letter with your detailed Roles and Responsibilities?


Following is mentioned in the letter:

1. joining date
2. duration of work
3. designation


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> Don't mislead. Infosys is a very professional company and they give a very detailed reference letter. I being one of the beneficiary.


Mike he is still associated with Infosys. A detailed ACS would contain roles and responsibilities. I meant in that way that if you go and ask your HR to provide then it's quite difficult


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> Following is mentioned in the letter:
> 
> 1. joining date
> 2. duration of work
> 3. designation


Dude come on!!!!! Does this suffice ACS requirement? Where are the roles and responsibilities?

Any one can get letter from their organization with details you have mentioned. This is not enough for ACS. That's where I mentioned no HR will give that if you are still associated with that firm currently


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Mike he is still associated with Infosys. A detailed ACS would contain roles and responsibilities. I meant in that way that if you go and ask your HR to provide then it's quite difficult



Yes, i had a mail forwarded by my manager to the HR and got the same on the letter head.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

mjke1337 said:


> Yes, i had a mail forwarded by my manager to the HR and got the same on the letter head.


Then that's awesome. Good that Infosys does it


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

love_at_911 said:


> Thanks mjke1337.
> 
> I left Infy back in 2010, so seeking pointers whom to contact to get this Ref Letter.
> If you are aware of any generic HR/Separation Team email address, that would certainly help.
> ...


you can, through infosys alumnus website:

https://interface.infosys.com/InfosysGlobalAlumni/Aspx/Login/AlumniLogin.aspx

Regards,
Mike


----------



## anoop.rvn (Feb 6, 2018)

love_at_911 said:


> Hi Friends
> Anyone who got Ref Letter from Infosys recently and can share the process please?
> 
> Thanks!


I got it from Infy on Feb 2018. I am an ex-Infoscion and worked there till April 2014. Here is what I did:


Mail <[email protected]> stating your employee id and other details. 


They will reply with a template in word file which you need to fill up with your roles and responsibilities.


They will ask for your PM's and DM's Infy email id for verification of roles.


My problem was that most of those who worked with me and was well known to me left Infy. I contacted one of my leads who worked with me for a short time and asked whether he can approve. He agreed, but HR rejected saying that the person should have a designation of JL6 or above. Then I mailed one of my old DMs and explained the situation. Luckily he agreed and gave his mail id to the HR. After his approval, I got the letter. They reply fast and if your approver approves without delay, you will get the letter (soft-copy) in 2 days, in Infosys official letterhead.


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Thank you Mike & Anoop. Let me try it this way.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

anoop.rvn said:


> I got it from Infy on Feb 2018. I am an ex-Infoscion and worked there till April 2014. Here is what I did:
> 
> 
> Mail <[email protected]> stating your employee id and other details.
> ...


Pity that you go through so much struggle even when you resign from the company.

Companies like Wipro give a detailed R&R that you ask for when you exit from the company in their letter head. It really helped me. Also I obtained a smiliar letter from Deloitte when I exited.


----------

